# WaKü für CPU



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juli 2014)

*WaKü für CPU*

Guten Morgen/Mittag/Abend,
liebe Leute. Um direkt zum Punkt zu kommen: 
Ich habe vor, entgegen all dem Geschrei der Leute, mir eine Kompakt-WaKü zu holen. Dann könnte ich mir selbst ein Bild machen und sie mal testen. Jedenfalls wollte ich auch die Möglichkeit einer WaKü Marke Eigenbau in Erwägung ziehen. Da ich, zugegebenermaßen, handwerklich nicht die Erleuchtung Gottes darstelle  neige ich momentan sehr deutlich davon ab die Kühlung auf die Grafikkarte zu erweitern. Sollte irgendwann mal eine zweite 290 oder die nächste Grafikkarten-Generation als SLI-/Crossfire-Gespann Platz in meinem Case nehmen, werde ich darauf zurückkommen  Da mir aber eine WaKü für den gesamten PC momentan zu aufwendig und teuer ist (700+ für eine gescheite Kühlung....?) wird dies vorerst nicht in Frage kommen. Jedoch wollte ich mich mal erkundigen wie viel denn eine richtige WaKü nur für den Prozessor kosten würde. Gekühlt werden soll ein 4790k auf dem Z97-G55 SLI Mainboard von MSI (steht noch nicht 100%ig fest). Was aber fest steht, also so ziemlich , ich werde mir das Bitfenix Ronin zulegen. Es hat oben Platz für einen 240-Slim-Radiator. Budget ist erstmal kein Thema. Sollte es aber über dreimal soviel kosten wie eine Kompakt-WaKü dann werde ich wohl doch bei einer H100i oder H105 bleiben. Jedenfalls ist einer der wichtigsten Aspekte die Optik. Es muss alles super aussehen und ich habe mich in erster Linie für eine (Kompakt-)WaKü entschieden da ich keinen fetten CPU-Kühler im Weg haben will. Lautstärke ist natürlich auch wichtig, ich bin aber ehrlich gesagt kein Mensch der einen unhörbaren PC neben sich haben muss. Trotz alledem sollte die Lautstärke aber schon gut sein, dafür würde ich auch ein paar Grad Wärme aufopfern. Ich hoffe das sind erstmal genug Informationen und ihr könnt mich aufklären  
Erleuchtet mich 
Gruß Commander_Phalanx

Edit: Mir ist eben in kleines, aber nicht unwichtiges Detail in den Kopf gekommen.... Wie werden die (Kompakt-)WaKüs mit Strom versorgt? Ich nehme mal an dies erfolgt über das Netzteil...? Wie viel Watt müsste ich da denn möglicherweise draufrechnen? Ich dachte da sowieso eher an ein 850 Watt Antec da ich früher oder später eine SLI-/Crossfire-Konfig plane, bräuchte ich dann 1000 Watt mit der (Kompakt-)WaKü?


----------



## ConCAD (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü für CPU*

Eine "echte" Wakü muss nicht unbedingt so teuer sein. Um dir mal nen Anhaltspunkt zu geben, nachfolgend ein Beispiel-Warenkorb für eine Kühlung von CPU-only: 
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Germany
Der 240mm-Radi liefert zwar keine Traum-Temperaturen, reicht aber für den Anfang aus.


----------



## Gast1652044202 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü für CPU*

Die Kompakt-Wakü-Pumpen werden normalerweise über den CPU-Lüfteranschluss betrieben. Du brauchst also keine Sorge haben, dass du deutlich mehr Leistung beim NT brauchst. Die paar Watt fallen nicht weiter auf.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü für CPU*

Hmm, erstmal vielen Dank für die Konfi. Freut mich dass ich kein größeres Netzteil bräuchte 
Die WaKü die ConCAD jetzt gebastelt hat, was hätte ich für Vorteile wenn ich diese einer H100i oder H105 vorziehen würde? Was meinst du mit ''keine Traum-Temperaturen''? Wäre sie deutlich leiser, effizienter und/oder stärker als eine Kompakt-WaKü? Immerhin ist sie mehr als doppelt so teuer und ich frage mich ob sich der Aufwand finanziell und handwerklich rentiert.
Danke schon im Voraus

Edit: Wenn man für einen nicht allzu hohen Aufpreis merklich bessere Komponente gibt, nur her damit


----------



## Malkolm (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü für CPU*

Mehrere Dinge solltest du aber bei deiner Abwägung bedenken:

1. Eine Custom-Wakü ist per se nicht "besser" als eine Kompakt-Kühlung. Da sie aber vollständig modular ist kannst du sie jederzeit erweitern, umbauen und vorallem auch optisch komplett an deine Wünsche anpassen. Dafür bezahlst du aber selbst für eine lowcost WaKü immer ein vielfaches von einer Kompaktkühlung oder gar einem Tower-Kühler.

2. Das "nicht besser" aus 1. bezieht sich vorallem auf Temperaturen. Eine WaKü oder Kompakt-Kühlung sorgen nur für geringfügig kühlere Temperaturen (CPU, ohne/geringfügig OC) als beim Einsatz eines guten Tower-Kühlers. In Sachen Platzbedarf sind sie natürlich schon "besser" in dem Sinne, dass der benötigte Raum zur Kühlung nicht direkt über der CPU sein muss, sondern sonstwo im Gehäuse. Wo die Custom-WaKü überlegen ist, ist die Lautstärke, woraus folgt:

3. Der Hauptgrund eine Custom WaKü zu bauen sollte neben dem Spaß und der Optik vorallem die verminderte Geräuschemission sein. Nur mit einer Custom-WaKü ist es möglich auch einen hochgezüchteten Gamer-PC jenseits der 300W effektiv unhörbar zu machen.

4. Daraus folgt aber auch, dass eine Custom-WaKü nur für die CPU lediglich bei den Faktoren "Optik & Spaß" ein wirklicher Gewinn ist. Abseits davon würde ich eine Custom-WaKü nur empfehlen, wenn auch die GPU (zumindest zukünftig) mit in den Kreislauf kommt.


Zur Leistungsaufnahme:
Da eine WaKü nur aus einer Pumpe (5-10 Watt) und Lüftern (0.5-3W pro) besteht ist die Leistungsaufnahme kein wirklicher Faktor den es zu berücksichtigen gilt.
Genormt sind Lüfteranschlüsse bis 1A bei 12V, Kompakt-WaKüs werden also entweder über einen solchen, teilweise aber auch über einen der 4-poligen ATX Stecker versorgt.

Folgender Punkt wird meist sogar noch unterschlagen: Eine WaKü spart Strom!
Da kühlere Komponenten eine kleinere Leistungsaufnahme haben summiert sich diese Ersparnis meist recht gut mit dem Zusatzverbrauch der WaKü-Komponenten weg, zumindest wenn auch die GPU eingebunden ist. Bei letzterer ist dieser Effekt wesentlich spürbarer. Mein System (GTX 570@900MHz) benötigt dank WaKü knapp 25W *weniger* als Luftgekühlt.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: WaKü für CPU*

Vielen Dank für die Auflistung, hat mir in meiner Wahl doch schon deutlich geholfen 
Jedoch habe ich jetzt wohl eine ziemlich schwere Wahl. Da ich vorzugsweise schon beim Bitfenix Ronin bleiben will, kommt eine richtige WaKü vorerst nicht in Frage da es einfach zu wenig Platz bietet. Ich denke es würden keine 2 290 (880 / 390) + einem gescheiten Radiator für das gesamte System Platz finden, oder sehe ich das etwa falsch? Wenn nicht wäre das Shinobi XL (900D oder ähnliches) auch einen Blick wert und das Ronin bekäme dann mein kleinerer Bruder. Jedoch spricht mich momentan keine offene WaKü an da ich dann ein größeres Case bräuchte und die Kosten dermaßen anstiegen, sodass ich sie momentan kaum bewältigen könnte, noch dass sie es mir wert wären. Wenn ihr jedoch meint dass mein Ronin Platz für einen zweiten Radiator für die 290 finden würde, dann würde ich Crossfire/SLI wohl erstmal abhaken und mir die offene WaKü von ConCAD zulegen und sie später auf die 290 erweitern....  Da bin ich aber am grübeln weil ich finde dass die Vapor schon verdammt geil aussieht, besonders mit dem leuchtenden Schriftzug  Wie man merkt, habe ich Probleme meine Gedanken zu ordnen, da dies aber während des Schreibens geschah habe ich nun folgenden Entschluss gefasst: 
Ronin kommt her, 4790k kommt her, H100i oder H105 kommt her (werde mich in einem anderen Fred mal erkundigen was die Experten so empfehlen, obwohl sie sicherlich nicht gerade freudig eine Kompakt-WaKü empfehlen werden  ) und die Vapor-X kommt her. Den Gedanken von Crossfire/SLI und einer offenen WaKü werde ich jedoch nicht versinken lassen und es möglicherweise verwirklichen wenn AMD endlich wieder konkurrenzfähig ist im High-End Segment was Prozessoren anbelangt (laut eigenen Angaben sind sie ja am umstrukturieren und werden in ungefähr 2 Jahren wieder am Start sein). Dann wird losgelegt mit nativen 8-Kernen und 2 Biestern auf Tauchstation 
Ich bedanke mich bei allen von euch für die Hilfe, schönen Tag noch 
Edit: Wenn jemand Einwände hätte würde ich sie echt gerne hören


----------

